# Is anyone playing Hearthstone?



## captainmission (Jan 27, 2014)

It's like an online version of magic the gathering but with warcraft people in it.

It's quite fun


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jan 29, 2014)

I was on the closed beta but found it boring so I uninstalled..


----------



## Yata (Feb 1, 2014)

i play it here and there its alright think it will be more interesting when theres a lot more cards in the game tbh 
did get the ETC card from blizzcon though which is amazing to use even though its a bit naff from a tactical point of view


----------



## captainmission (Feb 3, 2014)

most of the legandries seem more for the cool factor than actually being tacitcally useful.

I'm only liking the arena really. The normal play section is just full of people with gimmicky decks. I wish they'd put in a practice arena mode so there's something to do when i don't have the gold to buy in to the proper areana


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2014)

Anyone playing this on iPad? It's bloody brilliant!


----------



## Callum91 (May 6, 2014)

Still playing the tutorial mode on the iPad. Liking it so far, not sure if I'd pay for any of the content over Magic the Gathering which I play frequently on the iPad. Time will tell.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 8, 2014)

It is actually really good on the ipad. And there is some depth there. But it has to be always connected, ruling it out for bus journies.


----------



## Callum91 (May 8, 2014)

Wasn't aware you needed constant connection...that does nerf it somewhat. Still, it's a good little game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2014)

bouncer_the_dog said:


> It is actually really good on the ipad. And there is some depth there. But it has to be always connected, ruling it out for bus journies.



Yeah the always on thing is really stupid but a great game!


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2015)

Late to the party as always.  I played a bit tonight . it seems quite fun. Anybody still playing it?


----------



## yield (Jan 23, 2015)

tommers said:


> Late to the party as always.  I played a bit tonight . it seems quite fun. Anybody still playing it?


I played a little bit when it was released on android. Good fun and great that the game is free but the temptation to buy decks... Got lucky a few times on standard and got a blistering start only to be beaten by rares.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2015)

Is there any way of matchmaking to play with friends? And is there a chat option?


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2015)

I've played some more, maybe I'm shit but it seems like everybody has much better cards than me.

It says it matches you with people of similar ability but people are pulling out all sorts.


----------



## yield (Jan 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Is there any way of matchmaking to play with friends? And is there a chat option?


Couldn't work that out? Was it duel?


tommers said:


> I've played some more, maybe I'm shit but it seems like everybody has much better cards than me.
> 
> It says it matches you with people of similar ability but people are pulling out all sorts.


The matchmaking is broken. Nearly impossible to make a winning hand out of the basic cards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2015)

tommers said:


> Late to the party as always.  I played a bit tonight . it seems quite fun. Anybody still playing it?



Nah I sold my iPad so that's it for me. Played it to death so had a great run with it!


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2015)

So the Priest is pretty overpowered.  He has cards that add health, double health and then change their attack to be the same as their health.

I just had a card with 20 attack and health.  Wiped the guy out from 24 in 2 hits.  Nice.


----------



## captainmission (Feb 7, 2015)

tommers said:


> So the Priest is pretty overpowered.  He has cards that add health, double health and then change their attack to be the same as their health.
> 
> I just had a card with 20 attack and health.  Wiped the guy out from 24 in 2 hits.  Nice.



That's a stratergy that doesn't work much beyond the beginner levels. It's an investment of 4 cards that's shut down by taunts, silences or removal cards. It's not a common play so you can occasionally take people by surprise with it - but people generally run enough removal cards to shut it down.


----------



## tommers (Feb 7, 2015)

captainmission said:


> That's a stratergy that doesn't work much beyond the beginner levels. It's an investment of 4 cards that's shut down by taunts, silences or removal cards. It's not a common play so you can occasionally take people by surprise with it - but people generally run enough removal cards to shut it down.



How do silences or taunts stop it?

Might have known I wouldn't have found anything millions of others haven't already disregarded. 

So what do the hearthstone experts use?


----------



## captainmission (Feb 7, 2015)

tommers said:


> How do silences or taunts stop it?
> 
> Might have known I wouldn't have found anything millions of others haven't already disregarded.
> 
> So what do the hearthstone experts use?



A silence cancels out the health and attack bonuses and sets the mob back to its base stats. A taunt means you spend you 20/20 minion attacking a 3/5 or 1/2 taunt minion instead of hitting some one in the face. And on the other players turn they take it out with removal cards.

The 'experts' general copy other decks off reddit, mech mage is current flavour of the month. But that requires specific cards and gets boring after a while. Its more fun to come up with your own decks and build them around a gimmick. But you're unlikely to get much above rank 15 or so doing that.


----------

